# Maui -- what does everyone do during the day before red eye home?



## mikey0531

It'd be nice to have a hotel that would let people check out at 8 pm or something like that -- for a fee of course.  Just wondering how others manage when they have an 11pm flight home.  How do you spend the end of the day?  Does anyone book a room for the extra day just to have a place to be until late night?:zzz: 

Just curious.

Debi


----------



## philsfan

We only had to do that once and decided to book the flight a day before our week was over so we could have a full day to do whatever we wanted to do.  We did check out around 8 and then headed off to the airport. When we booked it, we felt like we would feel cheated out of a day but we were glad we handled it like we did in the end.


----------



## falmouth3

We took the red eye home the night before we needed to check out.  We had use of our TS the entire day, which was good because DH wasn't feeling well.  We went to the Maui aquarium that day so it was a low key day.  We just took it easy in the evening until we needed to go to the airport.  Luckily we had first class seats so he just fell asleep as soon as he got on the plane.

Sue


----------



## jestme

mikey0531 said:


> It'd be nice to have a hotel that would let people check out at 8 pm or something like that -- for a fee of course.  Just wondering how others manage when they have an 11pm flight home.  How do you spend the end of the day?  Does anyone book a room for the extra day just to have a place to be until late night?:zzz:
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Debi



We definitely add the extra day if we can get it. It becomes just another day of vacation, bathing suits, changing clothes, and after supper, we meander up, pack and head off to the airport. We don't have to get up, have breakfast, rush to to pack, plan clothing for the whole day, move out (typically by 10AM), check luggage at the desk, pick up luggage again, get a courtesy room, get changed for the flight home, etc. We have also had it rain the last day and were really glad we had a place to watch TV, relax, nap, etc.


----------



## Malibu Sky

mikey0531 said:


> It'd be nice to have a hotel that would let people check out at 8 pm or something like that -- for a fee of course.  Just wondering how others manage when they have an 11pm flight home.  How do you spend the end of the day?  Does anyone book a room for the extra day just to have a place to be until late night?:zzz:
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> Debi



After we check out, we will go to the Ka'ahumanu Center mall in Wailuku.  Basically hang out with the locals, do some last minute souvenir shopping, get some dinner...return our rental car...and head home.  Last time were there we had so much time, my son actually got an eye exam at Lenscrafters.  Now, he keeps telling me he needs his eye examined again...and really liked the optometrist on Maui....any excuse to return!


----------



## DeniseM

Some resorts have free late departure lounges where owners can shower, relax, watch TV, store luggage, etc.  Some resorts offer a free late departure room which you can reserve for an hour to shower and change before your flight.  Some resorts offer a half day rate on a room for this purpose.


----------



## LisaRex

Many hotels also offer a reduced "day rate" if you only need a partial day. 

Anyway, we usually pack the night before.  Then we get up, shower, pack a lunch, and load up the car.  Then we head to Haleakala for a few hours to most of the day depending on the weather.  After that, we usually hit Hookipa Beach near Paia to watch the windsurfers and say our goodbyes.  Around sunset we hit Manana Garage in Kahului for an early dinner and cocktails.   Manana Garage is great, reasonably priced food (for Maui), and literally a five minute drive to the airport. 

When I get to the airport, I brush my teeth, wipe my face with an Olay wipe, change into comfortable traveling clothes (read: sweats) and prepare for the looooong flight home.

One of these days, I'm going to rent an extra day (or book it with StarPoints) and book a snorkeling trip that last day.  I like the thought of wearing ourselves out before the flight home.


----------



## mikey0531

DeniseM said:


> Some resorts have free late departure lounges where owners can shower, relax, watch TV, store luggage, etc.  Some resorts offer a free late departure room which you can reserve for an hour to shower and change before your flight.  Some resorts offer a half day rate on a room for this purpose.




This is good to know -- I didn't know that.  I only need two nights on Maui but then the 3rd night has an 11pm departure.  I was thinking I'd have to book a 3rd night and just give up half of it -- which killed me at Maui prices.  

If anyone knows of any places that offer this half day rate, I'd love recommendations.

Thanks,
Debi


----------



## WalnutBaron

We had this situation a few years ago.  If your flight home connects through Honolulu, plan a morning flight so you can get over to the Pearl Harbor Memorial.  It will take you about 3 hours to go through it, but be sure to get there early in the morning to avoid the lines.

We then took a taxi to the Punchbowl Cemetery, which also has an outstanding interpretation of the events of the Pacific War during World War II.  This is also the final resting place for many of the vets who died on 7 December 1941.  

It makes for a wonderful and lasting final memory of your visit to Hawaii.


----------



## Fletcher921

A drive to Haleakala and then dinner at Mama's Fish House would be perfect for me!


----------



## sandesurf

Last time we had the red-eye flight, we booked a cabana, on the beach for the day, and took advantage of the free lounge, where we showered and got ready. There was horrible traffic though, from Kaanapali. Our neighbors gave us a tip, to leave earlier to avoid this traffic, and spend some time near the airport. Maybe a trip to Iao Needle would be a good idea!


----------



## BevL

We've always flown home the night before as well.  This year we have a nice midday flight home from Kona, which is great.


----------



## daventrina

What we do everyday at sunset, go to the beach. In the case of the fly home day red eye flight, usually Kanaha Beach Park which is right next to the airport. This beach because we worry about getting stuck on some other part of the island...


----------



## kelela92

Great question, because I'm kinda in the same boat. It's good to read the responses. I know when I was on O'ahu and stayed at the Moana Surfrider, they kept our luggage for us, and we got that room thing for an hour to shower, rest, etc. So, we walked around Waikiki, I went swimming for a couple of hours. Then washed up, changed, grabbed our rental and luggage and went to the mall. 

This year, we're on Maui with another red eye (not as late as yours). It seems I overbooked (or whatever you want to call it) the flight. So, we had to find a hotel to stay at for an extra night. We'll be staying in Kula. So, I figure, they can hold onto our luggage, we can really check out Kula and anything else on that side of the island. Then having dinner at Hali'imaile General Store before we head over to the airport. The guy at the B&B said we could hang out in the common area if needed and watch tv.

Good luck. I would definitely think about where you are, and the traffic to get to the other side. Since your flight is at 11pm, if you're on the Ka'anapali side, I'd think about if you need to leave that side early, late is okay, etc. And plan your day around that. 

As for hotels that do that 1 hour thing, or have a lounge, call around. I'd think the bigger hotels have that. The Moana Surfrider (at the time was Sheraton) had 3 rooms available at any given time for guests to use for the 1 hour slot. And the porter brought up our luggage. 

Good luck.


----------



## mikey0531

Wow -- I just got off the phone with the Westin on Maui -- I was thinking about trying to book a few nights through Priceline and the Westin is one of the resorts that are popping up on Priceline.  Anyways -- if you want to stay until 4pm the day off check-in, it's ONLY $100, and if you want to stay until 6 pm, it's $200.  That's more than I was hoping to pay for one night!  

Debi


----------



## DeniseM

mikey0531 said:


> Wow -- I just got off the phone with the Westin on Maui -- I was thinking about trying to book a few nights through Priceline and the Westin is one of the resorts that are popping up on Priceline.  Anyways -- if you want to stay until 4pm the day off check-in, it's ONLY $100, and if you want to stay until 6 pm, it's $200.  That's more than I was hoping to pay for one night!
> 
> Debi



Hi Debi - If you use the _bidding function_ on Priceline, it should be less than the conventional rate.  You can't compare it to the rate that the resort is quoting you.  In fact, I'm sure that the resort has no idea what the rate is through Priceline.

To see if the Westin is even available through the bidding function, go to www.biddingfortravel.com, click on the Maui link, and then look at the Maui hotel list at the top.  It will tell you what group it is in - described by number of stars and zone.

The Westin is listed under Resort (quality) and area, Ka'anapali - Lahaina (zone) along with 3 other hotels, and the Whaler, which is a nice TS/Condo.

Sheraton Maui Hotel
Westin Maui 
Hyatt Regency Maui Resort & Spa
The Whaler


----------



## mikey0531

DeniseM said:


> Hi Debi - If you use the _bidding function_ on Priceline, it should be less than the conventional rate.  You can't compare it to the rate that the resort is quoting you.  In fact, I'm sure that the resort has no idea what the rate is through Priceline.




Hi Denise -- yes, that's what I was thinking about doing.  At the rates the Westin is charging for a couple of hours, I'd probably be better off just booking an extra night on Priceline and checking out at 8pm or so.  It looks like people are getting resorts on Priceline for about $165 in the Kaanapali area and even less than that for other areas on maui.  It just kills me to spend close to the same amount on 3 days that I spent to get my entire week on the Big Island.  

Debi


----------



## pcgirl54

I was trying to recall what we did that last day and it finally came to me. Our exchange was Sun to Sun but we checked out early on Saturday night about 5 pm  because we took the redeye to spend 3 days in San Francisco before heading home to the east coast. Dropped off the rental and spent a couple of hours at the airport. So we lost sleeping in Maui overnight nothing more. 

 I did not sleep on the redeye which was my first one even after taking Tylenol PM. We arrived in SFO at 7AM and needless to say I was beyond dead tired & slept thru most of the city tour that day. We were straight out in San Francisco for three days then came back to Boston. What a trip!

In Maui the day we left we decided to take the Westin tour and opted for Starwood pts and spent the morning at the beach.

Just adored Maui!


----------



## AKE

All resorts and hotels will store your luggage for free.  As well, any that we have stayed in have allowed us to use the facilities, provided towels etc etc.  You can always shower in the pool change room and change your clothes there (or even change in the washroom).  One warning - if there is only one way to the airport (i.e. only one highway takes you there), make sure that you leave yourself plenty of time.  The last time we were in Maui, a rockslide closed to road off for 6 hours AND this was the only road to the airport (luckily we weren't flying out that day).


----------



## mikey0531

I love hearing all the wonderful ways that everyone spends their last day on Maui.  I'm horrible though -- :zzz:  -- I'm such a sleepy head -- all I can think about is being able to grab a nap before taking a red  eye.  Sleeping on a plane is difficult (read....impossible) for me.  I need to be laying down.  But, keep 'em coming.  This is great.

Thanks
debi


----------



## EZ-ED

We leave for a two week stay on Maui in the morning and at the end  of our stay we fly to Oahu to spend a couple of nights and then catch an early morning flight to the mainland. No more red eyes for us.


----------



## ownsmany

we pack the night before and throw out all the leftover food, etc.
At checkout time we leave the bags with the resort.  Spend a day at the beach or pool .  Shower and change in the gym.  Stop at a nice resturant on the way to the airport.

That said, this year we are leaving our timeshare 1 day early.  I really hate the no room to relax in.  Sometimes the kids are tired and just need to get out of the sun and chill out.  I think I will like this year better.


----------

